# My Eldar and other armies - Picture heavy



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hellooooo

Projects on the go! Stupid name i know but since this project log will contain many different armies i was a little unsure what to call it. The work I am posting here is and has been commission work. 

I hope you enjoy what i post and can take something away from it, and in return I hope to get some great feed back. At the moment I have my girlfriend saying "thats nice" to stuff I show her! :crazy:
I will start another thread soon to show my own personal armies that are being worked on, High Elves and a Vostroyan airborn army.

So here goes, current project is an Eldar army. This actually started out as a few personal items I ebayed and the customer bought them and decided to expand the army in a biig way. 































With the Wraithknight the weapons have been magnetised and also the weapons on the prism and serpents so any options can be used. Lots more pictures to come and I will leave it as just these for now.

Hope you enjoy

Warpath


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

That farseer is sexy as. here man have a cookie for that.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks incredibly nice.

Did you make that base for the wraithknight yourself, or is that a precast one?

Also, how did you solve the issue of the arms falling down with the cannons on the wraithknight? I heard it keeps doing that if you magnetise it...


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers Nacho haha
@elmir, yeah the base is scratch built. I magnetised just the weapons, so the arms are glued in a position that would complement all weapon options. So no issues with arms falling off or moving


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

those are some sexy space elves. I love the reds and the damage effects. Makes them look like they actually go to war not just look pretty.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Stunning army! How did you do the damage effects?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

The battle damage was done by painting thin scratch marks along the edges and then stippled with a sponge. I wish I could give a more complex explanation but its pretty simple stuff lol


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are a few more pieces I have recently done, and a little something to break up the barrage of red


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those Eldar..... :shok:

Have a cookie mate :good:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I really love the look of that vindicator.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A brilliant project log. Your Eldar look amazing. I have renamed the thread so it is a little less generic. Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

some nice painting here!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Really nice work so far mate! I particularly like the overall grim and lethal look that you've given the eldar, and then the battle scarred look that you've gone for with the marines!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow.... Just wow........

Damn..............

That is some good work there


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Warpath said:


> @elmir, yeah the base is scratch built. I magnetised just the weapons, so the arms are glued in a position that would complement all weapon options. So no issues with arms falling off or moving


Ooooh, didn't know that was an option. Did you put magnets in the forearms then? Any way of showing where you put them?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep just put the magnets in the forearms, the sword arm just has a large pin in it. The ball sockets on the hand does the rest. Yeah when I do the finished army shots I will get some pictures of the weapons and connecting points.


----------

